# Swiss Army Bike?



## decotriumph (Aug 28, 2013)

Do any of you lightweight bike guys have some insight on this bike? Either the seller is a man of few words or he doesn't know either. Thanks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151106594394?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------

